# Brown Spotting 2 days before period is due?



## Liz5178

I am spotting brown, have been all day....I'm due for my period on saturday so I know that it could just be period spotting but I have never spotted early in the past...the way it usually goes for me is i get cramps and that is my indicator that my period has arrived so I run to the bathroom and sure enough there it is....what is going on now is very different than what usually happens with me....I'm 12 dpo, it couldn't be implantation that late - could it???


----------



## Ruskiegirl

It could be Implantation spotting hun or AF on her way usualy myself i spot the day before af shows and its really light and brown. Hope its a good thing for you though since its not a normal thing that happens for you :thumbup: FX :dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

My fingers are crossed that this is a good sign and you are just implanting late. Af for me is due anywhere between tomorrow and Sunday. Not really sure as I used to be a 28day cycle but my last af (first cycle off bc after being on for two months) was only 25days. I went to the bathroom earlier and wiped away the smallest bit of brown cm but after that nothing. I'm sure af will show tomorrow but hopefully you will have much better luck than I. Tons and tons of baby dust.


----------



## Liz5178

thank you ladies and good luck to both of you!!

I would think this was just my period starting early but this has been since about 6 am and I would have had it full on by now (atleast that is how it's always been in the past) plus I have never had a month where I didn't have horrible cramping my first day - I have absolutely no cramping whatsoever now though....it's almost like the last day of my period, it's kinda of like a brownish discharge....sorry for the tmi


----------



## sarlar

last month i had brownish discharge on and off for 2 full days before af arrived!! good luck.


----------



## faye38

i never spso ot i allways come on with red blood sorry tmi when i was pregnanent with my son i had lots of brown spotting !!! so good luck fingers crossed x


----------



## sofix

af is due on wednesday for me and i just noticed some brown/red light flow on my pantyliner. After reading these posts, I guess it can be either AF or IB. I sure hope its implantation bleeding. I didnt have it in my earlier pregnancy (lost my baby at 24 weeks) and this is our first month ttc after losing her.


----------

